# Childhood vaccines



## MrsF (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi I'm new here. We are thinking of moving to Spain in a year or so. Need to do lots of research first! I have had a quick look through the forum but can't seem to find any info on whether or not Vaccines are mandatory for children to attend school in Spain?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MrsF said:


> Hi I'm new here. We are thinking of moving to Spain in a year or so. Need to do lots of research first! I have had a quick look through the forum but can't seem to find any info on whether or not Vaccines are mandatory for children to attend school in Spain?


:welcome:

In my experience, when you take your children for their required medical (before they allow them into school) they ask about vaccines (can't remember which, but they are expected to have had them) & will want to see the records

our records from the UK & USA had all gone missing - they had in fact _had _everything I was asked about (& then some, they want more in the US) - but the doctor took my word for it


this might not be the case everywhere though - & in our case it was some years ago, too


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

My two went to an international school and the routine jabs were done pretty much the same as the UK. ie, the MMR was done in school time by a visiting nurse I believe

Jo xxx


----------



## MrsF (Jul 18, 2012)

My children havn't had any and i don't want them to. My eldest who is severly autistic will be finished school by then so that won't be an issue for him but the other two will be 7 and 8 years old. I don't really want to homeschool them but will if it is a condition. Its hard to find any info either way.


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

MrsF said:


> My children havn't had any and i don't want them to. My eldest who is severly autistic will be finished school by then so that won't be an issue for him but the other two will be 7 and 8 years old. I don't really want to homeschool them but will if it is a condition. Its hard to find any info either way.


you can't homeschool them - that isn't currently permitted

In the US they were really strict on it & even wanted blood tests - but like I said - although they were expected to have had them when we came here - no-one really checked


----------



## MrsF (Jul 18, 2012)

xabiachica said:


> you can't homeschool them - that isn't currently permitted
> 
> In the US they were really strict on it & even wanted blood tests - but like I said - although they were expected to have had them when we came here - no-one really checked


They have never asked in school in the UK, its not even on the school entry forms. Thanks for your reply


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

MrsF said:


> My children havn't had any and i don't want them to. My eldest who is severly autistic will be finished school by then so that won't be an issue for him but the other two will be 7 and 8 years old. I don't really want to homeschool them but will if it is a condition. Its hard to find any info either way.


 I'm glad you said that, cos mine havent ever had any jabs either. The international school mine were at handed out the relevant forms at the remlevant times for me to fill in, I refused to sign them and therefore mine didnt have the jabs. No further questions!!!

Jo xxx


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MrsF said:


> My children havn't had any and i don't want them to. My eldest who is severly autistic will be finished school by then so that won't be an issue for him but the other two will be 7 and 8 years old. I don't really want to homeschool them but will if it is a condition. Its hard to find any info either way.


I know it's a personal choice, but my view on this issue is that it is totally irresponsible not to have them. I'm sure we could debate this long and hard .....


Where we are it is mandatory to have the injections before they are allowed into the school. 
They are basically the same as in UK but with an additional one for Hep A (or should that be B - the one the UK doesn't give anyway).


----------



## MrsF (Jul 18, 2012)

It could be debated all day for sure, i regularly do  . But after my brother nearly died and my nephew was left with brain damage i decided to read up on vaccines for myself. I am still reading some 15 years later and nothing will ever change my mind or convince me vaccines are a good thing. As it is my children are never ill, the youngest two have never even seen a doctor so we never have issues with the medical profession.


----------



## Biotza (Nov 18, 2008)

I remeber my father summiting the vaccine card, and getting vaccines at school, with all my classmates. But that was A LONG time ago, but I guess they still need records.
Good luck.


----------



## snikpoh (Nov 19, 2007)

MrsF said:


> It could be debated all day for sure, i regularly do  . But after my brother nearly died and my nephew was left with brain damage i decided to read up on vaccines for myself. I am still reading some 15 years later and nothing will ever change my mind or convince me vaccines are a good thing. As it is my children are never ill, the youngest two have never even seen a doctor so we never have issues with the medical profession.


That's really good - our children are rarely ill (must be in the genes).


One of the issues about vaccination though is the need to have enough people vaccinated to prevent a pandemic. Sometimes it's not just about the individual.

[But then I am a bit of a 'socialist, humanist' - I don't think they're mutually exclusive, not in my head anyway]

Again, each to their own - hope it works out for you.


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

A family in our village were vehemently anti-vaccination and had difficulty getting their kids into the local school but they are there now so some compromise must have been reached. 

Your kids are probably safe from the vaccination diseases because the enough of the population has been vaccinated and therefore they are protected by 'herd immunity'.


----------



## Brangus (May 1, 2010)

MrsF said:


> I have had a quick look through the forum but can't seem to find any info on whether or not Vaccines are mandatory for children to attend school in Spain?


Do you know which autonomous community you would move to? I have a feeling they might set their own rules.

When we moved to Spain two years ago, I also looked for vaccine requirements and never found definitive info. My child has been attending a state school in Castilla-La Mancha for two years and the school has not mentioned immunizations at all.

The government of Castilla-La Mancha posts a vaccination schedule, but doesn't say whether it's mandatory: JCCM:Gobierno de Castilla-La Mancha (Nice cartoon hypodermic needle dressed as Don Quijote!)


----------



## MrsF (Jul 18, 2012)

Thankyou. I've been told its not mandatory in general but i wasn't sure about school entry. Not sure where we will be moving yet. Thanks again


----------



## jimenato (Nov 21, 2009)

Well, that was a restrained exchange wasn't it? Well done everybody.:clap2:


----------

